# The Fever Bug Hit Again



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I traded in the burb for a Denali. I just could not help myself.









Denali has all the bells and whistles - not an option missing







Sunroof, dvd player , power and auto everything









The main reason is that the colour of the TV has to match the Outback. How vain is that







The Colour is the same as the middle sand colour of the Outback









Now all I have to do is tell DW. Any suggestions?????

just kidding, she loves the truck.

Thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Awesome!
Where are the Pictures???







just kidding. . . NOT

As long as it matches...I always say LOL









Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Thor
Nothing like having all the bells and whistles








I'll have to check at out in Sept.
Untill then we need some pics of the combo

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Thor!









Sounds like a geat ride.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thor said:


> The main reason is that the colour of the TV has to match the Outback. How vain is that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now why would you want your Denali to match your Outback?

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new ride Thor!!!

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

YOW! Nice move.

If only...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Now why would you want your Denali to match your Outback?

Randy

Guys, based on that - I will have to give up on the Outback and get an Adirondack to match my TV (Chev Sport Red)









Slug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Thor!!! You should have gone with white and sand.. then it matches!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

thor:

sweet ride









congrats









darrel


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Guys, based on that - I will have to give up on the Outback and get an Adirondack to match my TV (Chev Sport Red)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am with you slug. I also have the Sport Red.

Shall we start Adirondackers.com????

Just Kidding


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You guys kill me. Thanks

No pics yet. Will post after our next camping trip -- leaving tomorrow for 10 days







Have to give the new TT a good workout. Heading due north for Approx 4-5 hours. (No payed roads where we are going). We are camping dry and off the grid for the entire time.







Good bye world, hello family time.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thor come on now be honest you tow your Denali & Outback behind your 50' Provost don't you?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

You almost have it right. It will be the

The Outback behind the Denali which is behind the Provost.

The Outback is for the kids -- Imagine the peace

Thor


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Humpty said:


> Sluggo54 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, based on that - I will have to give up on the Outback and get an Adirondack to match my TV (Chev Sport Red)Â Â
> ...












I don't even know that we will end up with an Outback - DW has her eye on a Laredo - but they are sisters under the skin, the manufacturer is the same, and I suspect the issues are identical. Thing is, this is by miles the best forum. Now, if they would just slip a bed slide in the fiver so we could have the big wardrobe... This will be our home; a good closet would help!

Slug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sluggo,

If you'll just buy an 06 Sydney Outback you can get the red graphics to go with your TV!









Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor....Can't hide the money!!! Your government cut the tax rate or what? You do know that in September....he who has the newest toys brings the most beverages.

Y, is your new beast the 4x4 or 2 wheel drive? If and when I upgrade to the F350, I am hymming and hawing to go 2 or 4 wheel drive. I don't know if there even are any 2 wheelers around here.

Kevin


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Y, is your new beast the 4x4 or 2 wheel drive? If and when I upgrade to the F350, I am hymming and hawing to go 2 or 4 wheel drive. I don't know if there even are any 2 wheelers around here.
> 
> Kevin
> [snapback]51704[/snapback]​


Two-wheel drive 3/4 ton and 1-ton pickups are just darn hard to find. I don't think I saw ANY when I was looking, with the exception of one dealer in St Louis. I rationalized it thusly: "Momma, when we are on that pea gravel they use in the NPS sites, and having to start uphill, or even on wet slick asphalt..."

Slug








Red graphics? I'll see if I can find a pic...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor,
Don't forget the three axle trailer for your new rig!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin based on the mix the dealers get on the lot you'd need to special order a F350 4x2 might be able to find an F250 but I can't say I've seen a 4x2 F350 on any lot. Mine is a 4x4 as well. I've been happy with the 4x4 due to some snow here and a couple times I needed the 4 wheel to, of course the mileage might improve a bit but not sure how much but the resale value could kill you. My dad special ordered an old Blazer 4x2 and took him forever to sell it, nobody wanted a 4x2 in that style.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

For those of you that are interested, GM has extended the GM Employee Discount for Everyone program till the 9/30/2005. Pricing is good on most 2005 models and 2006 Silverado, Avalanche, Suburban, and Tahoes.

Gary


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

These fantastic sales are killing the resale value especially for trade-ins. On the other hand, you can't find a used 2004 or 2005 that isn't outrageously priced - not sure how that works.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> For those of you that are interested, GM has extended the GM Employee Discount for Everyone program till the 9/30/2005. Pricing is good on most 2005 models and 2006 Silverado, Avalanche, Suburban, and Tahoes.


Maybe this weekend I'll............oh never mind, must resist

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike 
Do you need some bug spray to keep the Fever Bug away









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Maybe this weekend I'll


Oh, Miiiiiike, this is the fever talking..............go ahead and do it, go ahead and do it, go ahead and do it................shhhhhhh. Don't worry about it; just do it. It will be OK.









Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nope, going camping with my daughters, Cabella's, cracker barrel and around the campfire will be where you will find me this weekend









Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Mike,

Can you clean that big black bug off your license plate on that "Mature" truck









K


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If I clean that black bug off of my license plate, someone would be able to locate it and steel my classic beauty

Mike


----------

